# Good free source for China's major stock index?



## telstrareg (29 April 2007)

Can anyone point me to site that provides medium and long term charts of China's markets? I want to keep my eye on this daily from now on. Tried the Shanghai exchange website, but it wasn't any help.


----------



## bvbfan (29 April 2007)

Yahoo has it at http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^SSEC

If you have a charting program you can download the data from the historial tab as a csv file.

I think the Yahoo beta charting program will display it also if you don't have a charting program


----------

